# Funny tasting milk



## Thermopkt (Oct 25, 2007)

I froze a bunch of milk so as to have some to drink during the dry period. Some of it tastes really, really goaty. It's all from the same goat and all treated the same. Most, but not all, the funny tasting stuff has been newer milk. Would being bred do something like that? Anything I can do to make it drinkable?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

> Would being bred do something like that?


Not necessarily being bred but being around a rutty buck could do it.

Christy


----------



## Thermopkt (Oct 25, 2007)

She was only in with the buck for two weeks in Dec. We drank all her milk at the time, didn't have any left to save.


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

I think that freezing milk affects it. I have frozen milk and noticed a goaty smell to it when I thawed it but it was for kids so I never tasted it. I wonder too if end of lactation milk might be more concentrated in components, including what flavors it?

Never had funny milk here, sarcastic sometimes and a couple of times we've had angry milk (it curdled right away!) but most of the time it is pretty amicable.

Good luck,
Trisha


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

what kind of freezer do you use? Frost free freezers are not good for freezing milk. The defrost cycle wreaks havoc on the structure of the milk.

Christy


----------



## Thermopkt (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't know for sure, but if it's frost free, it sure sucks. It's a chest freezer, do they come in the frost free? The thing that makes me wonder is, all the milk from May and June of last year (the frozen stuff) was fine. As we got more recent it slowly became more ucky. Now we are into January's milk and all of it so far has been nasty. Also have trouble with the more recent stuff wanting to separte into yellowish liquid and white sludge. It's kind of gross. 
Only have the one freezer. My goat is nubian and somewhat of a prima donna, maybe her milk is too?


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

Thermopkt said:


> . Also have trouble with the more recent stuff wanting to separte into yellowish liquid and white sludge. It's kind of gross.


If this was happening with milk here I would be testing for mastitis for sure.


----------



## Thermopkt (Oct 25, 2007)

MysticHollowGoats said:


> Thermopkt said:
> 
> 
> > . Also have trouble with the more recent stuff wanting to separte into yellowish liquid and white sludge. It's kind of gross.
> ...


I tested her in Feb for that and it was negative. Think I should do it again after she freshens? This has only happened twice with the frozen milk so far, so I assumed it was the freezing or thawing process.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

later in lactation you slough off and the somatic cell count is higher so this could be your problem. or that there was a new weed they got into.


----------

